# Need For Speed underground 2 help



## Aldarianpk (Mar 31, 2005)

I have installed NFSU2 on my pc but whenever i try to start it, it just shows and pick of a girl (Brooke Bourke) and 2 cars and some text, a medium pic size, then it just disapears and nothing else happend, i have even tried to use nocd incase it was something wrong with my orginal cd. but the same error happends there..
I got a asus 9600 se 128 ddr 3d card and 640 mb ram 1.2ghz cpu..and the rest i dont know.. i played hl2 and doom 3 on this so i think i can handle nfsu2 to. laggy but did play. 

i have updated all my drivers.. 
i got win xp.. 
i got black screen remover patch. 
i updated it first to 1.1 then to 1.2 didnt work.
i defragged my hdd.
scanned for virus, worms etc.
i got sp1 and sp2 for xp.
i got like 40 gp free space on my hdd.
i have looked in 1000 other forums.
asked EA support for help. (no luck there)


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nothing wrong with just seeing a picture of Brooke Burke...

Anyway, which version of Catalyst (your card is manufactured by ATI, correct?) drivers are you using?

Get Spybot Search and Destroy, it will detect things that certain virus scanners can't detect

When others see this post, they might tell you to get HijackThis (or something similar to that) try that as well when someone gives you the correct name.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

The game is graphically intense. I know EA says a 9200SE will run it but I beg to differ with them. A 9800 pro has moments in that game when it crawls. You also didn't post your CPU specs which has allot to do with running the game. Now me, I have no issues at all. I can run it 1024x768 cranked and still make 90+ FPS in spots. Other places I drop into the 60's.

I am running a pretty high end machine though. Not the top o the line but pretty mean anyway.


----------



## 0uT (Apr 1, 2005)

try reinstaling your video card driver if not help then try to change video card.


----------



## Aldarianpk (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi.

Kramer55: I found this but i dunno if its right, im not the best with computers
CATALYST Version: 04.12
2D Version : 6.14.10.6483
Packet Version : 8.082-041130a-019577C
ATI 

I havent tried that spybot: search and destroy yet, but im gonna try after i have tried to update/fix the drivers. I have norton 2005 and its fully updated, i got sp2, i heard that makes some games not work. mabey my directx is to old its 9a atm. (if it does mather, can u plz tell me where to get the newest?)
I got Xp home edition. And i can play GTR, and that got about the same graphics as NFSU2
Ps! 
I didnt say that seing Brooke is a bad thing..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skivvywaver: im not sure what u mean about CPU specs, (im from norway and my english isnt good) but i got amd Athlon(tm) MMX 3dNow (so it said in dxdiag) 
Manifactor is: Packard Bell NEC.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0uT: If nothing work, what card do u recommend? i got around 500$ to use.


----------



## Dunphy (Mar 26, 2005)

www.microsoft.com/directx get 9.0c


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You should be fine really. Get 9c for sure. Run the game on low settings and let her rip. I just like to show off sometimes.


----------



## 0uT (Apr 1, 2005)

"Aldarianpk: If nothing work, what card do u recommend? i got around 500$ to use."

If you have pci express on motherboard then buy some card from Ati x series they are the best choice for me or if you have agp then take NV Galaxy 6600 GT 128 MB. 

Best Regards


----------



## Aldarianpk (Mar 31, 2005)

0uT: Thank you, ill keep your advice under consideration. I just need to check some more alternatives.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I am running a 6800GT AGP. I get pretty good framerates. Even when wrecking. 

Actually when you wreck it does drop the FPS a bit. I run fraps constantly and very seldom do I drop under 70 FPS.


----------



## Aldarianpk (Mar 31, 2005)

Skivvywaver: Do u got a site where i can find drivers for my 3D card? 
The name is this: ASUS Radeon 9600 se

Can i do some adjustments to my card? i heard people speak of a refresh rate and that can help getting the card better, what it is, and where can i find it?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You can get drivers at www.ati.com or you can try the radeon omegas from http://www.omegadrivers.net/

Some people have great luck with the omegas. I never cared for them much but I was always running a pretty high end card which would run fine on the catalyst drivers. For a 9600 se I would definitely check them out.


----------



## Aldarianpk (Mar 31, 2005)

Skivvywaver: Ty for your help, but it didnt fix my problem,but i got another problem to, i tried with a image nocd crack (shame on me) but it came a different error this time, it only shows a MS-DOS screen its there for like 1 or 2 secs.then it goes away and nothing more happend..


----------



## Aldarianpk (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi all!

I just tried the NFSU2 demo, and it worked. If i could afford i would request another cd copy from EA, but i dont so i need a working nocd crack, (i have heard its legal if u got the orginal cd ur self) i dunno if this is true, but to be honest, i dont really care  soz i have waited a long time to play this game, and i dont wanna wait another 1-4 weeks to play if i can get a working crack today. I hope u guys dont feel bad about me, im just desperate to play. plz understand my situation.
if any1 got a site with some NFSU2 nocds plz let me know.


----------



## Dunphy (Mar 26, 2005)

i sure dont, im using one myself, its a great way to keep your disks safe and cuts down on putting them in all the time.

try getting DirectX 9.0c that ms-dos msg is a result from having less than 9.0c i believe.


----------



## thepcguy (Apr 3, 2005)

If you have made a copy of the game you need to go and download the nfs2 patch, try looking for a site called megagames.


----------



## Aldarianpk (Mar 31, 2005)

i got 9c, and i can play NFSU2 demo, but i need a working crack. I dont like it but i cant afford a new cd.


----------



## Aldarianpk (Mar 31, 2005)

i got a new problem, first i see a black screen (the whole screen is black) after that it comes to loading screen, but it lasts for only 1 or 2 secs then it pops back out to windows... i think i know what it is, my graphic detail is to high, but does any1 know how to set graphics down before i start the game? 
because in demo it set all to the settings suited best for my 3d card. of course it was very low. if any1 got another solution for this plz reply. 
i can play the demo without problems.
--------------------------------------
EDIT: I get this error message when i try to install patch 4 (for fixing black screen) PATCH WARNING : Missing or Invalid Registry/INI Entry.

this error comes either i have nocd patch or when i use orginal cd.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Go to C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Local Settings\Application Data and delete the NFSU2 folder. That is your saved settings. The game should default to lowest settings unless you have set them higher. This may or may not help.

You will have to set your folder options to view hidden files and folders.


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey Skivvywaver,

How do you get NFSUG2 to show the fps?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I use a program called fraps. Just google it.  They have a free version.

edit http://www.fraps.com/download.htm


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

Skivvywaver said:


> I use a program called fraps. Just google it.  They have a free version.
> 
> edit http://www.fraps.com/download.htm


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Hey man, your welcome. It is a great tool for games that you can't measure any other way. I think the paid version lets you average out your FPS but since I just use it to see my approximate FPS and haven't paid I don't know for sure.


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

Yeah, i couldn't find a way to do it in nfs...i was scratching my head


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I think McTimson turned me onto it about 1 1/2 - 2 years ago. I might be wrong about the member but it was somebody here.


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

Man, im only getting an average of 25 frames! how crap. I thought it was bad, but not that bad.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah, That is why I upgraded my PC. I love driving games and good ones are few and far between. I can get some excellent framerates in it but it cost me dearly.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You can look at it this way. 25 FPS is playable. The guy that started this thread can't even boot the game.


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

Skivvywaver said:


> You can look at it this way. 25 FPS is playable. The guy that started this thread can't even boot the game.


haha, i guess you're right!

but i have a p4 3.0G, 1gig ram, 9800pro 128mb.

but i am also running it at 1280x1024 at max detail...so thats probably why...

sparkle sparkle i say


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

No wonder people like ps2's and the like


----------



## Aldarianpk (Mar 31, 2005)

content removed as against forum rules posting cracks

One more post like this and you won't be here much longer


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

thread closed as cracks were posted


----------

